# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Žlijezde lojnice???

## Anemona

Da li ste imale nakon poroda problema sa žlijezdama lojnicama? Mjesecima nakon poroda "upali" mi se jedna po jedna žlijezda lojnica, ne samo na mjestu reza od epi, nego na cijelom tom području. Ponekad ih je upaljeno i nekoliko istovremeno, naravno uz velike bolove. Tek nakon 3 mjeseca se stanje stabiliziralo, mada se povremeno zna ponoviti, ali u lakšem obliku. Doktor veli "posljedica poroda"???  :?

----------


## baarrbaarra

ja sam imala problema nakon drugog poroda. Doduše, radilo se o žlijezdi znojnici. pod pazuhom. možete misliti kako sam se prepala napipavši ju jedan dan kod tuširanja. A kako je bolila samoooo...
Otišla ja odmah na pregled i rekli mi da je to česta pojava kada mlijeko navire, a i hormoni i sve ostalo u paketu...

Na žlijezdu sam stavljala obloge od hladne vode i gle čuda - upala se smirila za 5 dana.   :Smile:

----------

